# Medical question: how to lift a deer onto a rack behind a jeep or 4 wheeler



## Blue.dog

Had the most severe pain in my life on Sat.
Major pain in my lower right groin area.
Could not move. 
Drove home to Lake Jackson. wanted to be home for my wife with friends.
ER Doc fixed my Hernia. the man had magic fingers.
laid me down and pushed the intestine back into my abdomen.

So, the big question, how do I get a deer onto my rack behind my jeep or 4-wheeler without lifting. Doc's orders are : do not lift anything more than 10 pounds.

I am not dead yet. I live and breath hunting in the fall of the year.
thought about some 2x4's to slide the deer onto the rack.

Do you guys have any other suggestions?
B.D


----------



## sotexhookset

Guest or fellow camp members. Even a wench set up and rigged would exert more than 10 lbs on you. Don't be to proud to go back and get or just call someone from the kill. You've earned it and its great you're still out there gettin it done. Best let it get healed up and be like new later in the season or next year.


----------



## AvianQuest

Once you get to where you can lift more, this would help....

http://www.discountramps.com/game-h...&CAGPSPN=pla&gclid=CJGazIb07sECFRAF7AodsS4AEg


----------



## AirbornXpress

*Huntin partner*

have someone build you a lil hoist to lift it on the rack, but you shouldn't hunt alone.
Sorry for being upside down, don't know what happened


----------



## Icetrey

It may take some work and engineering to get there, but this would be the best way to load an animal without having to lift. This gives you an idea of the frame work, all you would need is a winch with a remote so you won't have to physically crank a winch.

Ted Nugent showed his setup and him using it in one of his TV show episodes, you may be able to find it on YouTube or such. It can be done man, don't get down.


----------



## CHARLIE

Come along in a tree, rope hoist to a tree, where there is a wil there is a way.


----------



## dwilliams35

Pick up a phone and call somebody to help you. Phone is only a few ounces.


----------



## Law Dog

Hunt with a partner...


----------



## Tortuga

Whatever you decide...DON'T be lifting nuthing... Lost a good friend and across the street neighbor couple of years ago trying to lift a huge pot out of his truck. Popped his hernia and he bled out in the bathroom before 911 could get here....


----------



## sotol buster

I agree with most. Get someone to help you. You can try the gadgets and winches , but you will still overdo it. We have some older guys on the lease that we try to help when we can. Getting them to let us is the hard part. 

We keep telling them they have been helping others for a long long time so it will be okay if they get some help. 

If you overdo it you might be out of hunting for a while. 

Good luck and take care.


----------



## Blue.dog

Well, I agree with all of you. get help. my problem is no immediate help.
I do not have the Polaris. I have Honda ATV's.
Just don't want to ask for help. Thought about some ramps used in loading the atv onto a trailer and try to slide them up onto the rack.
Help is 30 to 45 minutes away.
I guess in the grand scheme of things, that is not too long to wait.
Getting old, just sucks.
I loaded a nice Axis onto my rack about 3 weeks ago. no problem other than twisting my right knee big time. He fell off of the rack on the first try.
B.D


----------



## sotexhookset

Great axis! Maybe you'll just have to schedule your hunts when someone can be available for now. You'll heal up soon enough and be back at it solo when you want.


----------



## Raven

I bought one of these a couple of months ago when on sale. 
Used it for the first time Sunday.
Wow. I'd pay twice the price now.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/ForEverlast-450-lb-Hitch-Hoist/21684507


----------



## bigfishtx

Best thing to do is to pull it to a tree with your 4 wheeler, then use a block and tackle to lift it enough to get under it.


----------



## mrsh978

If you've not been told - you WILL need surgery to repair hernia. It will happen again - they do not fix themselves. Get (as shown) vehicle mounted winch. Good luck


----------



## daddyeaux

Sorry to hear about the hernia.
I hunt with a 4 wheeler also which has a winch. If you don't have a winch on your bike, when I am by myself, I always carry rope and always drag my kill up off the ground with the rope, tie off to your tree then drive under it and lower it on the bike.
I'm too old to be getting hernias.


----------



## Don Smith

mrsh978 said:


> If you've not been told - you WILL need surgery to repair hernia. It will happen again - they do not fix themselves. Get (as shown) vehicle mounted winch. Good luck


This. Good luck.


----------



## KIKO

Get yourself a portable 12v winch. Northern tools sells them for under $79 but you can also find some cheaper ones on line for $50.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Blue.dog said:


> ... in my lower right groin area ... the man had magic fingers ...
> 
> Do you guys have any other suggestions?


Just abbreviating what you wrote ... ! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ... I'm OUT on this one ...

:slimer:


----------



## stxhunter

If you use your atv I would go with something like this


----------



## stxhunter

The tilt n tote game loader may also be an option, but may be require a little more effort to use.


----------



## jtburf

I built a heavy game carrier for my jeep and its 42" tall to the rim, so I am building this hoist today.

It will drop right into my game carrier due to how it was built, and its very simple if you can weld and fab.

1 600# boat trailer winch, 2 boat trailer rollers and brackets. the piece is 2" square tubing.

I'll get a picture of finished and also one installed.

John


----------



## AvianQuest

Interesting way to load a UTV in case you get one...


----------



## JWRIGHT

*My way*

If i can figure out how to load a pic i will show you my way which is real easy and cheap


----------



## JWRIGHT

*see if this works*



















jwright said:


> if i can figure out how to load a pic i will show you my way which is real easy and cheap


----------



## JWRIGHT

*Deer*

I do understand that this takes more than 10 lbs of lift but its definately a good option after you get that hernia fixed so it doesnt happen again


----------



## wet dreams

I have in the past stood my 4-wheeler up, tied my deer to the rack and pulled it back down....fired up and took off.....my dad had a lift for mobility chairs installed in his Ranger for loading, it worked well but was SLOW


----------



## jtburf

Blue dog,

I knocked this out last night real quick, I have a bracket that allows you to use a game carrier and hoist similar to the one pictured, you could buy the hoist shown before and use this adapter.
I'm willing to part with it if your interested.

John


----------



## CHARLIE

Tie deer at both ends. neck and back end tightly up into a tree. Back your 4wheeler to the ropes and the deer will swing up and in.


----------



## el dorado

Take me hunting with you and I'll pick up whatever you shoot


----------



## 98aggie77566

If 10 lbs is the max...then you are going to have to go with something mechanical....hoist, etc.

My grandpa used a different approach, though still requires some lifting (pickup truck):
- He had an old ladder he carried in his truck...though you could use a number of things.
- He would put the deer about the midway point on the ladder
- Lift it up and put on the tailgate....and then back the truck up
- Then he could lift the back end of the ladder (with deer on it) and slide into the truck

That would reduce the lifting requirement for him enough that he could manage when no one was around.


----------



## Bill C

Don't pick it up at all. Get or make something like this and just roll it on, cinch it up and go:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Trop...=GoogleProductAds&WT.z_mc_id1=03003576&rid=20


----------



## Trouthunter

stxhunter said:


> If you use your atv I would go with something like this


Those things are awesome! I know a guy who bought one when he hurt his back and he has zero problems with that thing.

It sure would be a good investment for you.

TH


----------

